# Well the Mrs Finally Talked me into it.



## Hoppy1 (Dec 10, 2013)

After Catering to get myself through college and not that I am getting closer to retirement I agreed to get the ball rolling again......
And look what she picked up for us this evening.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 11, 2013)

Sounds like she wants you to work just a little harder, looks cool Hop!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice. Thinking of a Slop Shop makes me hungry.


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice and Congratulations I think, say goodbye to your weekends if things go well!!!


----------



## Bosko (Dec 12, 2013)

Good luck on the new endeavor......

I guess I don't understand the logo though (former graphic designer)


----------



## Hoppy1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I guess I should explain the logo. We had a waterfowling guiding service and we had a small breakfast/BBQ joint.We sold the guide service...
 The wife wanted me to start catering so she used our old Logo because we were fairly well known here.    


So that's the story behind the Logo


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 12, 2013)

Leave out the slop shop logo. It aint conducive to making folks want to tie on the feed bag with you. Now prob wouldnt bother some of these folks or myself...but normalcy is not an operative word around here sometimes. Would make the Warden say..Ewww I aint going to no slop shop...blah blah blah..nag nag nag.. Just trying to help for a broader appeal to your endeavor.  We know how wimmen and yups look at things a person might say. lol


----------



## Hoppy1 (Dec 12, 2013)

The slop shop has had a great reputation here in the southern part of the state for several years which has been very favorable....... It's been kind of a hidden treasure..... and it has been kind of a institution among the residents....Especially the Locals.

I can see where you are coming from if someone has seen it for the first time knowing nothing about it....

Asa matter of fact one of the favorites on our menu was the "Bucket of Slop." lol

FOlks have been on me for years about doing catering where I would not be tied down to it twenty four hours a day.....

SO I agreed.......

Rednecks here loved it and there was never a moment of boredom in the old hangout.lol


----------



## Janet H (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice of your sweetie to get you in gear... you should be sure to return the favor, maybe with a nice logo'd apron and some dishwashing gloves 

Seriously - it sounds like a fine undertaking; wishing you good luck and hungry customers.


----------



## boozer (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm going to park my food truck in your lot and steal your customers!  Jk,  nice job going pro, KC desperately needs a good bbq joint! Again I'm joking. I actually love the name " hops slop shop" not joking about that. It has a real down home,  midwestern sound to it. Sounds like the kind of place I would like to eat at. Good fortunes brother,  next time I'm down that way,  I will for sure stop for some good eats!


----------



## Hoppy1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds Great Pal!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 14, 2013)

Well as Darryl Royal might say...Let us dance with who brung us. So if Slop Shop has a following guess it be best to stick with it. Hard to imagine a shortage of Cue joints in KC. Sounds similar to China running out of tea. If somebody just has to get in the retail food bizness catering is the way to go. As the fellow who gave me advice on the topic say one time..With a fixed sit down type restaurant..each day is guess work. A person might sell out one day and nobody shows the next day. With catering..you know how many folks you are going to be serving..what they will be eating and how much help you need to serve it. Best of fortunes.


----------



## Griff (Dec 22, 2013)

You had me hooked with the waterfowl guide service. Nothing finer than some honkers or greenheads coming in with their wings locked and feet down.


----------



## Hoppy1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You for that right....I did one heck of a cook when ESPN did a Hunt with us on the ESPN Mississippi Duck Trek and James Overstreet Hunted with us.....

The Feed is an important part of every hunt.....

On that morning We had 15 Limits in 45 mins.....

It was a Great Opener Followed by some Great Eat'n!


----------

